# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Aarklash in space

## Ilanthar

Inspired by the good idea and work of Wired, I've decided to do a future spatial version of a fantasy world I love : Aarklash (or confrontation/ragnarok).

Here's my start on this. The three suns are Lahn (in the center), Ley and Lyth. I think I have to organise this more, maybe mute a bit the background...



Every comment, critique, idea or suggestion still very welcome  :Smile: !

----------


## Gamerprinter

Looks good! Look forward to see more.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Gamerprinter!

I've done a bit more. Now, I'm wondering how organize the informations/close-ups on planets. I was thinking about a panel by star system or a panel by countries alliances (darkness/destiny/light). Thoughts?

----------


## Wired

Hey Ilanthar, this looks promising! Only thing I might change/modify at the moment is the background: to me it appears too bright, which makes it hard(er) to see the details.  :Smile:

----------


## Domino44

It looks beautiful! Maybe to beautiful, I think that map part is lost just a little. Wonderful work so far!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot Wired and Domino44!




> *By Wired*
>  Only thing I might change/modify at the moment is the background


In fact, I find myself the background too busy and too blurry... So I played with other backgrounds, worked one, and here's another test. I think I like it better.

----------


## Wired

> Thanks a lot Wired and Domino44!
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I find myself the background too busy and too blurry... So I played with other backgrounds, worked one, and here's another test. I think I like it better.


Yes, I'm with you there. That one is way better.

----------


## Sapiento

Beautiful! Where did you get those background?

----------


## Chick

> Beautiful! Where did you get those background?


Don't know about that particular one, but most images like that are from NASA, and as such are totally free to use for any purpose.

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/guidelines/index.html

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks!




> *By Sapiento*
> Where did you get those background?


Chick has been faster than me  :Smile: . Yes, it's Nasa pictures. The first one is NGC 6188, a nebula in Ara, the new one is the Orion Nebula. I just removed the big stars from that last one.
A quick test for placing the systems details... Still not sure I like it.

----------


## El_Phantasmo

There's a lot of awesome commercial free use stuff up on the Nasa site. Great for all sorts - phone backgrounds, desktop/laptop wallpapers and likely for my new interest of cartography.  :Smile: 

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/index.html

The ones I like the most are from the JPL - the awesome enhanced shots of space. There's a wealth of shots of their project equipment etc too.

Usage guidelines are here for quick reference;

http://www.nasa.gov/audience/formedi...l#.VS0GyC5fc5w

----------


## Azélor

Are you using a particular technique to make the planets?

----------


## Ilanthar

Small Update, added atmospheres and effects/colors on the close-up planets and moons.

I'm using my good old method (as for my ten colonies of Yggdrasil and my Eggregor maps, with slight changes sometimes).
This is a quick view of my method :

----------


## Ilanthar

Another update with a part of the text. I'm not really fond of my "glass bars". Is it understandable enough?

----------


## Azélor

Yes it's understandable enough, I'm not a fan of the font's A though.

----------


## Sapiento

> There's a lot of awesome commercial free use stuff up on the Nasa site. Great for all sorts - phone backgrounds, desktop/laptop wallpapers and likely for my new interest of cartography. 
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/index.html
> 
> The ones I like the most are from the JPL - the awesome enhanced shots of space. There's a wealth of shots of their project equipment etc too.
> 
> Usage guidelines are here for quick reference;
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/audience/formedi...l#.VS0GyC5fc5w


Thank you! That's very useful.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Azelor*
> Yes it's understandable enough, I'm not a fan of the font's A though.


You mean the planets names font? I wanted something that recall a bit the original fantasy setting.
I'm working on the emblems right now.

----------


## Ilanthar

Another test, without glass bars and a new font for the planets. Which one do you prefer?

----------


## Korash

I like the second one better. Removing the Glass is a good idea in my opinion

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks for giving your view Korash! I've opted for the no-glass option.

And here's a bit more.

----------


## Wired

Wow, you're putting an insane amount of detail into this!

----------


## Abu Lafia

Hey Ilanthar, Great job! 
I really like the overall layout/arrangement of planets in the newest map a lot, although i think the fading "glassbars" were looking amazing on the background. Maybe only use them as cartouches for the information tables next to the planets?
Regarding the font, the new one looks a bit too "scripty" for a space map in my view. I don't know the original background world but the icons are looking like tribals and somehow seem not to be "speaking the same language" as the font. 
Thanks a lot for the nice planet mini tutorial. It really makes me want to get into space-mapping myself!.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks guys!




> *By Abu Lafia*
> Maybe only use them as cartouches for the information tables next to the planets?


Well, what do you think of this? I've also changed the font. I did a few more tests and ended with this other one (on the right).
 or 




> Thanks a lot for the nice planet mini tutorial. It really makes me want to get into space-mapping myself!.


Great! I would be glad to see you making space maps  :Smile: . I can do a more complete and "real" tutorial if you need.

----------


## Abu Lafia

Wow, these tests look fantastic! I (somewhat spontaneously) suggested something like this, but your superb realization exceeds my vague ideas about this by far. This really makes me aware of the fact, that i have a long way to go before i am capable myself to realize a lot of my ideas regarding mapping. Your tutorial, like the privilege to have insight in your (and all the others) working- and thought-processes through the WIP threads will surely be short cuts  :Smile:  If you can find the time one day to make a more complete planet-tutorial, i'm sure i wont be the only one who'd greatly appreciate it! 
Well, i guess now it's time to "set the controls for the heart of the sun"...  :Wink:  

PS: i totally forgot to say that i prefer the second test and think the new font fits much better...

----------


## Eilathen

Wow, Illanthar, once again superb and inspiring space maps. For me, you're the king of space maps. I dig the right hand version more (of your last two posted versions). I like the circles around the planets.
I don't think i can rep you yet, but this would totally deserve rep...so if i can't rep you, consider this post "rep in spirit"  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, both of you!

@Abu Lafia : I'm gonna try to do a tutorial soon.
@Eilathen : "king of space maps"? I'm not sure it's deserved, but I surely like it  :Razz: !

So I've opted for the circled ones and done a bit more. Now, my main problems are the numerous moons of the gas giants.

----------


## Wired

Awesome. And the circled ones are a great way to force the viewer's eye to focus on the selected planet!

----------


## Azélor

Illanthar, I know it's very technical but if your going with science plausibility 

Lanever is located within the roche limit radius and will be torn apart eventually. I think it should already start to break in pieces.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Wired!




> *By Azelor*
>  Lanever is located within the roche limit radius and will be torn apart eventually. I think it should already start to break in pieces.


I hadn't think about it, but you're right of course. I could correct it by deleting the last ring but that would diminish their effect... So, I'll play the magic card there  :Wink: ! After all, it's based on a highly magical setting, and Lanever is the home of mighty elves.

Here's a bit more. I'm not sure Lanever informations are easy to read. I'll do a different thing for the numerous moons of Alahan and put the texte in the bottom of the picture.

----------


## Eilathen

> @Eilathen : "king of space maps"? I'm not sure it's deserved, but I surely like it !


Well i think it is! Although after you questioned the truth of it, i remembered that Wired's space maps are also very epic...so i need to correct my statement to "You are one of the two Kings of space maps"  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Small update with a bit more informations. I'm wondering if the nebulas labels are legible.

----------


## Wired

> Small update with a bit more informations. I'm wondering if the nebulas labels are legible.


A tiny dark stroke would make them more legible.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Wired, excellent idea!

I've applied a slight shadow and done the rest of the text. I'm just gonna add a title and a frame before calling this done. Don't hesitate to tell me if you see anything wrong or typos!

----------


## Ilanthar

I've add a very simple title and border. Here's the final map.

----------


## Arinn Dembo

I like this! Very nice work, thank you for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Arinn, I'm glad you like it  :Smile: .

----------


## Carnifex

Inspiring! nice...

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Carnifex! Much appreciated  :Smile: .

----------

